
Smoking Meat with the Internet of Things - joe4ce
http://www.universalmind.com/smoking-meat-with-the-internet-of-things/
======
StavrosK
Hmm, given that the ESP8266 is many times more powerful than the Arduino, why
use the Arduino at all? Why not just directly program the ESP8266 to do all
the sensing and sending of data?

~~~
kazmiekr
That would definitely be an option. There are lots of ways this could be
accomplished and what I wrote up by no means the most efficient. It was a
learning experience for me and I wanted to document how the whole thing came
together. I recently got a YUN and that could send data direct to parse with
SSL so there wouldn't be any need for the proxy server in the middle. Thanks
for taking a look!

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, yes, if you're using Parse, that would be a good option. You can also use
MQTT with SSL straight from the ESP8266 by using the NodeMCU firmware from
here: [http://frightanic.com/nodemcu-custom-
build/](http://frightanic.com/nodemcu-custom-build/)

~~~
kazmiekr
Hey Stavros, thanks for the link! That tool looks awesome to customize your
own builds.

~~~
StavrosK
Yes! I can't wait for my ESP to arrive so I can try all this out.

------
nathangrant
Temperature probes are a cool but solved problem, gotta add some motorized
control to the air inlets on your Weber to control temps :)

~~~
rickr
My team at a recent Startup Weekend did this.

RasPI with a PID loop turning a fan on (increase heat)/off (decrease heat).
The RasPI fed this into a backend server via websocket. We through a front end
on to graph the temp, humidity etc. We could even set the temp and turn the
fans on/off via the site.

